# MBBS Admissions in Private/Public Schools for Foreigners 2012



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

If anyone has applied to any private med school on the foreign seat, please mention which med school you applied to. Also mention if you applied to the PTAP (EAD) or self-finance scheme program (HEC). I am in need of a serious discussion with my peers. Please help me out by exchanging info on this thread. Hopefully this will reduce the confusion of the admissions process for foreigners.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't really know whether or not you have already applied for any of the colleges. I think Shifa College of Medicine in Islamabad and CMH Medical College in Lahore were your best bet as a foreigner, but since their admission process is over (at least thats what I know), I'm gonna say you should probably apply for Wah Medical College in Wah Cantt near Rawalpindi, Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan Medical College and Shalamar Medical college in Lahore. These are some of the top notch institutes that I know of.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have so far applied to CMH and riphah IIMC. I haven't thought about wah - i really don't know much about it. I will submit my application at FMH tomorrow and my interview will also be tomorrow. I am most probably going to apply to shalamar and sheikh khalifa bin zayed as well. Before I apply to any more schools, i'm going to get a good idea of their admissions schedule so i can make sure it doesn't interfere with my self-finance application at HEC. For example, FMH will most likely tell me that i've got 5 days to confirm my admission. that means october 6th. the response from HEC will most likely come at october 30th. so i'm stuck over here. it's so confusing for me. I can't sacrifice thousands of dollars by paying the admission fee at FMH and end up going elsewhere without a refund from FMH.

btw, are you a foreign/overseas applicant as well?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm gonna say you should prefer Wah Medical College over Riphah. Infact, Wah is way better than Riphah. Apart from that, definitely apply for Shaikh Zayed and Shalamar. Though I hope you get into CMH inshaAllah, its the best one. The benefit that you'll get out of Wah and Shaikh Zayed is that they are relatively less expensive than others. And if you have around 80% aggregate and can make it up to the first merit list of Shalamar, you are gonna get 20-30% fee waiver which is awesome right. 
No I'm not a foreigner.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is only one merit list for foreign candidates in each school. it's not hard to put a maximum of 15 foreigners on one list lol.
there is no fee waiver for foreign students. where can i see wah's fee structure for foreigners? I will definitely apply to skzmdc but not so sure about shalamar at the moment. like i said, i have to see if shalamar's admission schedule does not interfere with the response i will get from HEC. my aggregate for CMH is 79.856% on the foreign category based on this formula (10% matric, 40% fsc, and 50% sat II). do you think this aggregate is fine for cmh? sheikh zayed is 12,000 dollars a year minimum.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

oh, I totally forgot you're a foreigner. Okay so I presume finance would not be an issue for you? Cause frankly, you won't find any college with less than around 11K dollars per annum fees. As for your aggregate, I think its super cool. You're gonna get into CMH inshaAllah. Don't worry. Still to be on the safer side, keep the options open and apply in others as well. As for Wah's fees structure for foreigners, you're gonna find it in the prospectus. I'm not sure about there fees for foreigners. Last year I guess it was 10K but again, I'm not too sure. You're gonna have to make sure from the prospectus. Best of luck again.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you wajeeh. Are you a medical student or are you applying as well? I'm feeling uneasy about applying to other schools now because I'm pretty sure I will get in to med school here in Lahore. I've got an interview at FMH in the morning and I'm 90% sure I'm going to get admission over there. A friend of mine is sure that I will get into cmh as well. Do you think I should bother myself with other schools? Is FMH better or shalamar? Is shalamar and FMH better or LMDC?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No prob. 
I think you are good to go with CMH, FMH and Shaikh Zayed in Lahore. You are definitely going to get in any of these InshaAllah. As for comparison, I think Shalamar is better than FMH in quality of education as well as in terms of affiliated hospital. You might know Shalamar hospital is one of the finest in lahore. And FMH is way better than LMDC. Infact LMDC is kind of the worst. I attended this orientation seminar by UHS last year and they said LMDC is at the verge of disaffiliation as they are constantly not fulfilling the minimum requirements of affiliation. So I would say don't go for it. Better safe than sorry. 
I'm also applying this year. Actually I did apply last year as well but my aggregate was only 73% last year so I couldn't get into any of the top notch medical college. This year I have 78% aggregate so I'm hoping I'm gonna get into one of the finest inshaAllah.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

WajeehBJ said:


> No prob.
> I think you are good to go with CMH, FMH and Shaikh Zayed in Lahore. You are definitely going to get in any of these InshaAllah. As for comparison, I think Shalamar is better than FMH in quality of education as well as in terms of affiliated hospital. You might know Shalamar hospital is one of the finest in lahore. And FMH is way better than LMDC. Infact LMDC is kind of the worst. I attended this orientation seminar by UHS last year and they said LMDC is at the verge of disaffiliation as they are constantly not fulfilling the minimum requirements of affiliation. So I would say don't go for it. Better safe than sorry.
> I'm also applying this year. Actually I did apply last year as well but my aggregate was only 73% last year so I couldn't get into any of the top notch medical college. This year I have 78% aggregate so I'm hoping I'm gonna get into one of the finest inshaAllah.


Wow you're aggregate is really nice so inshAllah you'll get into a prestigious school 
yeah I heard that illegal money laundering was going on at LMDC. The same is happening at azra naheed, maybe at a bigger level lol


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

How do yooh calculate your aggregate if yooh're applying with your SAT scores, instead of the entrance test thing...

I mean, I've seen people on the site mention their aggregates but I have no idea how to calculate mine. :|


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fafi said:


> How do yooh calculate your aggregate if yooh're applying with your SAT scores, instead of the entrance test thing...
> 
> I mean, I've seen people on the site mention their aggregates but I have no idea how to calculate mine. :|


Your aggregate is 85.91% mashAllah. Multiply matric by 10%. Multiply fsc by 40% and first convert sat II to a percent scale, then multiply by 50%. The total marks will be 100 in this formula and your obtained marks are 85.91


----------



## Fafi (Sep 27, 2012)

Thankyooh.
I really needed to know that.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Your aggregate is 85.91% mashAllah. Multiply matric by 10%. Multiply fsc by 40% and first convert sat II to a percent scale, then multiply by 50%. The total marks will be 100 in this formula and your obtained marks are 85.91


How do you calculate an aggregate if you only have SAT II scores and an American high school GPA? and IBCC marks too actually. (or is aggregate just you IBCC marks in a percentage?) :?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

isparkaling said:


> How do you calculate an aggregate if you only have SAT II scores and an American high school GPA? and IBCC marks too actually. (or is aggregate just you IBCC marks in a percentage?) :?


Let's calculate my aggregate as an example. We won't use the percentage scale for this.

matric is 677/900 and its weight age is 10% so 677 x 0.1 = 67.7 and 900 x 0.1 = 90

fsc is 797/1100 and its weight age is 40% so 797 x 0.4 = 318.8 and 1100 x 0.4 = 440

sat II (combined) is 1990/2400 and its weight age is 50% so 1990 x 0.5 = 995 and 2400 x 0.5 = 1200

now we add obtained marks: 67.7+318.8+995= 1381.5
add total marks: 90+440+1200= 1730

obtained/total: 1381.5/1730= 79.86%


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh yeah you can't use your gpa. Only equivalence scores. And sat II is 50% because local students have 37.5% for uhs MCAT and 12.5% for the college's own entry test. Our sat II replaces that 50%


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

but what do you I use for matric and fsc?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

You have to use your matric and fsc equivalence scores. Also my aggregate calculation is a bit flawed. It turns out that first we have to convert the scores into a percent. This makes my new aggregate 77.96%


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

soo where do I get those fsc and matric equivalence scores from? Bc all I got was a number out of 1100 from the IBCC.....


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

*Applying on Foreing Seats*

Hi my names Samreen and I'm applying from the UK to Pakistan. Just got a few questions. First let me tell you a little bit about myself. I did O levels from Pakistan and got 6 A's and 2 B's. I got an equivalency of 85 percent on my IBCC MATRIC certificate for that. I did Scottish Highers and Advanced Highers in Scotland and got a total of 7 A's (four A band 1's, two A band 2's and 1 B). I got an equivalency of 80 percent for that on my FSC equivalency certifcate. 

I wasn't planning on applying to Pakistan, it was decided within a month. Sat my SAT11 exams without any preparation (which i regret now) and got above 2000 overall out of 2400. Also sat the MCAT from which I got 923 out of 1100. 

This puts my overall aggregate for local seats at = approx 82.5 percent
Foreing seats = approx 81.5 percent 

I am interested in getting into king edward or allama iqbal. No chance on local but does anyone have any idea what was the closing merit for foreign seats and the above mentioned institutions last year and what is it this year? And feel free to share your aggregate so we all have some idea of what we are up against. would really help


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

isparkaling said:


> soo where do I get those fsc and matric equivalence scores from? Bc all I got was a number out of 1100 from the IBCC.....


That's a bit strange. The IBBC is supposed to give you certificates with the numbers on them. Call them and find out when you will get them.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SAMREEN said:


> Hi my names Samreen and I'm applying from the UK to Pakistan. Just got a few questions. First let me tell you a little bit about myself. I did O levels from Pakistan and got 6 A's and 2 B's. I got an equivalency of 85 percent on my IBCC MATRIC certificate for that. I did Scottish Highers and Advanced Highers in Scotland and got a total of 7 A's (four A band 1's, two A band 2's and 1 B). I got an equivalency of 80 percent for that on my FSC equivalency certifcate.
> 
> I wasn't planning on applying to Pakistan, it was decided within a month. Sat my SAT11 exams without any preparation (which i regret now) and got above 2000 overall out of 2400. Also sat the MCAT from which I got 923 out of 1100.
> 
> ...


you've got really nice scores for everything mashAllah. No one has any idea about the merit for self-finance lol
but it looks like you can make it into K.E or AIMC. You really have a good chance. You haven't got much competition to be honest lol. 
My scores are fsc= 72.45%; matric= 75.22%; and sat II= 1990/2400

my self-finance aggregate becomes 76.64%. (60% fsc and 40% satII)

my first 2 choices are AIMC and K.E. looks like I won't be getting in If I'm competing against more scores like yours lol.

Do you know of anyone else applying to the self-finance scheme? What are their aggregates like?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks. I have applied to cmh on foreign seat and fmh and sheikh zayed on local seat. I havent heard of anyone applying except you and I really need to talk to someone who is applying so that's why i joined this forum. I really like cmh as much as i like ke and aimc. Getting into any of them would make me happy. I like fmh but dont know about all the other government ones including the private college sheikh zayed- didn't really like it. I sent you a PM but it said you have reached your limit.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

I applied to CMH on the foreign seat as well. My aggregate for cmh is 77.96%. I also applied to FMH on the foreign seat and I've been accepted already but I don't want to go there. I've decided that if I don't get accepted to CMH, then I'll apply to sheikh zayed. HEC will tell us about our self-finance acceptance at the end of October so I think we'll need to save a spot at a nice private school before we find out from HEC. You've got nothing to worry about though. InshAllah I'll be one of the 4 self-finance students going to aimc as well :/


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> I applied to CMH on the foreign seat as well. My aggregate for cmh is 77.96%. I also applied to FMH on the foreign seat and I've been accepted already but I don't want to go there. I've decided that if I don't get accepted to CMH, then I'll apply to sheikh zayed. HEC will tell us about our self-finance acceptance at the end of October so I think we'll need to save a spot at a nice private school before we find out from HEC. You've got nothing to worry about though. InshAllah I'll be one of the 4 self-finance students going to aimc as well :/



Now I am not allowed to send messages  I dont know why. You will definitely get into cmh.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh you can't send messages yet cuz you're a new user. But idk why that should stop you lol. Is K.E your first option?


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

your method of aggregate calculation is incorrect

check it on HEC's website, sorry i wasn't allowed to post the link

Intermediate/equivalent - 60% weightage
Entry Test/SAT-II - 40% weightage

however the problem is, its easier to get a higher percentage in SAT II than in the Entry tests
i got around 90% on SAT II had a really bad position but i only got 67% on entry test and was in the top 400 positions

so people who have given SAT II will be benefiting if HEC simply takes the percentages as they are.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

extremeranger said:


> your method of aggregate calculation is incorrect
> 
> check it on HEC's website, sorry i wasn't allowed to post the link
> 
> ...


Chill out. We used the exact same formula. I got 81.45. What about you?


----------



## extremeranger (Feb 23, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> Chill out. We used the exact same formula. I got 81.45. What about you?


79.36%, do you think i have a chance in Khyber Medical College (KMC) in Peshawar?

I had 2A*s, 1A in A-levels and got 801/1100 marks in FSc, the IBCC losers deducted around 16% -.-
and 2140/2400 on SAT II


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

You've got great chances


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

extremeranger said:


> 79.36%, do you think i have a chance in Khyber Medical College (KMC) in Peshawar?
> 
> I had 2A*s, 1A in A-levels and got 801/1100 marks in FSc, the IBCC losers deducted around 16% -.-
> and 2140/2400 on SAT II


You have very good chances.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

hey guys!

Nice too meet (online anyways lol) other people who are applying to pakistani medical schools this year! I just joined this forum so I thought i'd add myself to the list 

I applied to both foreign seats, and self finance seats, and am hoping to get into king edward, aimc, or any of the other good ones in lahore. my aggregate is 77.8%. 

I hope we all get in!


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi sunny!
77.8 is your self-finance aggregate?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

hehe...well, im not too sure, i used a formula that you posted in another threat to calculate it  i used the formula that said: 
ibcc equivalency = 60% and
SAT II scores= 40% 

and i just reread your initial post. i didnt apply to private med schools, only government, so i guess i dont really answer your questions :$



Ghani1992 said:


> Hi sunny!
> 77.8 is your self-finance aggregate?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea that's the correct formula. FSC equivalence = 60 percent and SAT II scores = 40 percent , then add them up and woolah.


----------



## GQdoc786 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re:*



WajeehBJ said:


> No prob.
> I think you are good to go with CMH, FMH and Shaikh Zayed in Lahore. You are definitely going to get in any of these InshaAllah. As for comparison, I think Shalamar is better than FMH in quality of education as well as in terms of affiliated hospital. You might know Shalamar hospital is one of the finest in lahore. And FMH is way better than LMDC. Infact LMDC is kind of the worst. I attended this orientation seminar by UHS last year and they said LMDC is at the verge of disaffiliation as they are constantly not fulfilling the minimum requirements of affiliation. So I would say don't go for it. Better safe than sorry.
> I'm also applying this year. Actually I did apply last year as well but my aggregate was only 73% last year so I couldn't get into any of the top notch medical college. This year I have 78% aggregate so I'm hoping I'm gonna get into one of the finest inshaAllah.


Hey where did you decide to go?

I dont know why or how people can make such statements saying LMDC is the worst.. this is quite far from the truth.

Infact out of all these colleges CMH, FMH, Sheikh Zayed.. Lahore Medical and Dental College is the oldest private college in Lahore.. and in private colleges comes after Aga Khan.

Since the person who has created this thread is a foreigner, i'm assuming you will be practicing in the states. LMDC is the only college accredited for States and if you don't believe me go and check the board of medicine of California approved medical colleges. Most states follow the board of medicine regulations for California.

Please do your proper research before investing so much money in a college and time and then later you may come to find out that you cannot practice where you like.. Just because these colleges CMH, FMH are approved in UHS and PMDC doesn't mean they are approved abroad as each country/state has its own regulations.

And quite honestly LMDC has the best faculty and staff and they do so much to help their students.. literally spoon feed them and in the end it depends on you yourself how you want to do in any setting.


Best of Luck!


----------



## maroosh (Mar 13, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how many marks are deducted for those taking Alevels. I heard it is 20% from one place and then i read somewhere else that it is 10%. i have not done my final papers yet but hope to get one A star and 2 A's.


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

i think shalamar medical college's reputation has grown enormously in recent years because of their top notch results , quality faculty etc........they r in a process to get accreditation frm californian medical board as per rumours ...........and yeah once again the clinical faculty of shalamar is one of the finest in lahore such as Dr.zafar ex=vice chancellor of KE etc....


----------



## MOAH (Mar 15, 2013)

How did you guys convert SAT scores into percentiles, I have an SAT score of around 1900 (thinking of taking it again) and an IBCC of 76%. I want to apply for CMH and was wondering if I had any chances at all. Does anyone also know the agreggate asked for AIMC or RMC.


----------

